# Grey/silver hair at a young age?



## hanahou (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm just wondering if any of you have experienced getting grey or silver hairs abnormally early? And if so, what do you do? Dye/highlight, etc...

I have several silver/white hairs, totally devoid of pigment. *sigh* Though it's not a lot, I've noticed more and more over the past few months- and I'm just shy of 27. My paternal grandmother was a "silver fox" by 35 so I guess I'm doomed genetically. I know I can always dye my hair, but still... it's depressing. :icon_sad: Especially since my eyebrows are naturally superdark brown.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah, there's really not too much you can do. Genetics, diet, &amp; stress all play factors. There are many reasons why some people can go grey early. Sometimes a traumatic experience can cause it. It depends... but all you could really do is to make sure you keep yourself stress free, and a box of dye handy... :icon_wink


----------



## LuckyMe (Dec 28, 2005)

Whew 27 you are lucky. I have been getting silvers since I was 17 and color my hair now every 5 weeks because it is about 85% silver. I am only 32!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah a lot of women start getting grays in their early 20's. I used to work with 2 girls who were completely gray and dyed their hair, one was 21 or 22, the other was 30 but had been completely gray a few years. I just started maybe 2 years ago, I am 28, I am getting a lot more, but since my hair is dark blonde and I have lighter blonde highlights, it looks like part of the highlights. So I wont have to dye for awhile. My mom has been completely gray since early 20's, and she has (well did, ha)black hair so she has to really keep up with it. Weird thing is, my moms sister is probably 60, and she was still not gray in her 40's.


----------



## hanahou (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I'm glad to know I'm not the only one! None of my friends have experienced getting grey/silver hairs and they think it's hilarious that I have 'em. Oh well. Luckily it's not super noticeable yet, and I can probably wait a few more years before I HAVE to get it done on a regular basis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just out of curiosity, what were your guys' natural haircolors before getting grays? I am Swiss/Swedish and I have dark ash blonde hair.


----------

